# Fish that Nip plants



## Jeff232 (Nov 4, 2006)

DO all of them do it to some degree or is it only certain ones? Ive got some columbian blue/red tetras and im noticing them snacking on the hygrophila polysperma occasionally, Is that a favorite plant of nibblers?


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

My rams nibble my hygro, a bit. It grows so fast that I don't mind.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Not all fish nibble on plants. Some fish are plant eaters and will make salad of most any plant, with a few exceptions. Then there are the fish that are not considered plant eaters but sometime take a liking to a certain plant in your tank. For example my Angel will destroy my Dwarf lilly leaves, but does not bother my other plants.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I notice my serpae tetras nipping at my moss and hygrophila polysperma occasionaly but nothing major. Its not anywhere near the point where it seems to have a negative effect on the plants growth.


----------



## Jeff232 (Nov 4, 2006)

Im noticing these guys doing a little more than nipping now, they are biting chunks out of the leaves and coming back for extra helpings, i think they may be headed back to the store tomorrow and traded for some less plant hungry species, im getting some cherry shrimp soon any suggestions for good tank mates...im thinking neons.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

How big is the tank? 

I do like neons, and as of late, Ive really started to feel the look of a nice sized school of them in my new tank.


----------



## Jeff232 (Nov 4, 2006)

100 gallons, i have 5 columbian tetra, a dozen or so ghost shrimp and im waiting on an order of 10 rcs from russell here on the forum.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thats a nice size tank you have, lucky you. Do they really make that much of an impact on the plants that it warrants taking them back?


----------



## Jeff232 (Nov 4, 2006)

No.

I decided to keep them for two reasons:

1. the plants are growing really fast(hygrophila polysperma) and the fish are only eating them occasionally, they are leaving the crypts, anubais, wisterias, and whatever else i have in there alone.. 

2. I cant catch them, they have a lot of room to swim and hide and i dont want to uproot everything.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

HAHA...cool. 

And yea hygrophila polysperma grows like mad. I have to trim it in some spots every 1 or 2 weeks. And this is without a good pressurized CO2 system.. I can only imagine how its going to be once I get that set up and rolling.


----------



## Jeff232 (Nov 4, 2006)

I just planted mine from trimmings from a friend 2 weeks ago. They had been sitting in a bucket for a day with no water on them and they are already growing like mad. Sideways, upwards, diagonally. They aready touching the waters surface...ill let em go a few more days before i trim and replant in the bare spots. Im using 2 2liter co2 bottles and an airstone, maybe santa will order me a diffuser


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Weird, my H. polysperma doesn't grow that fast. Then again, it's pressed against the glass. =P


----------



## Jeff232 (Nov 4, 2006)

Mine arent pressed against the glass yet but im looking at them growing over top of the smaller plants and Im wondering how long it would take for them to choke out everything else in the tank if left alone.


----------

